# Thực hư sản phẩm Pumpa Comfort có tốt không?



## trang123 (31/3/21)

_Máy hút sữa đang dần được các bà mẹ ưa chuộng sử dụng bởi những hiệu quả vượt trội hơn hẳn so với việc vắt sữa bằng tay. Một trong số những bộ phận quan trọng nhất phải kể đến của máy hút sữa chính là phễu. Chỉ khi phễu hút sữa được thiết kế đúng quy chuẩn, lựa chọn đúng size và lắp đặt chính xác thì mới đem lại hiệu quả hút sữa tốt nhất. Pumpa  là dòng phễu hút sữa đang được nhiều mẹ bỉm truyền tai nhau chọn mua trên thị trường hiện nay. Vậy _*Phễu Mini Pum**pa Comfort có tốt không*_? Câu trả lời sẽ có trong bài viết này._

_

_

*Tại sao nên dùng phễu hút sữa*

Trước khi trả lời câu hỏi “*Phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort có tốt không*?”, chúng ta sẽ cùng tìm hiểu những lý do tại sao phải dùng đến phễu hút sữa.
Tắc sữa, mất sữa chính là một trong những tình trạng thường thấy ở bà mẹ mới sinh. Đây là nguyên nhân chính dẫn đến tình trạng bé thiếu ăn, chậm lớn, mẹ stress, trầm cảm sau sinh,…
Đó là lúc sản phẩm phễu hút sữa phát huy tác dụng. Công dụng chủ yếu của sản phẩm này nhằm kích sữa, giúp tạo phản xạ xuống sữa tự nhiên để ra sữa liên tục và tăng tốc sản xuất thêm sữa đáp ứng nhu cầu của bé.
*Phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort có tốt không?*

Trên thị trường hiện nay có không ít các dòng sản phẩm phễu hút sữa khác nhau, tuy nhiên *Pumpa Comfort* luôn là sản phẩm được nhiều mẹ ưu tiên lựa chọn bởi những lợi thế ưu việt từ thiết kế cho đến công năng sử dụng.
Về thiết kế, sản phẩm được thiết kế mô phỏng khớp ngậm của trẻ giúp kích thích sữa tiết ra nhiều và nhanh hơn. Đặc biệt, sản phẩm được thiết kế với nhiều size khác nhau. Mỗi size sẽ phù hợp với kích thước đầu ti khác nhau của từng mẹ, từ đó giúp mẹ chọn được sản phẩm kích sữa phù hợp một cách dễ dàng.
Về chất liệu, Pumpa Comfort là dòng sản phẩm phễu hút sữa cao cấp được sản xuất  trực tiếp tại Việt Nam sản xuất độc quyền tại công ty Mamabe. Sản phẩm được làm dựa trên dây chuyền hiện đại với chất liệu 100% từ silicon y tế. Sử dụng *phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort* vừa đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe của mẹ và bé, vừa êm ái nhẹ nhàng giúp kích sữa nhanh chóng đồng thời giảm thiểu tối đa nguy cơ mắc giãn chân ti và nứt cổ gà ở mẹ mới sinh.
Ngoài ra, một ưu điểm tiếp theo của phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort chính là mẹ có thể dễ dàng vừa cho con bú, vừa hút sữa một cách dễ dàng. Phễu silicon bám chặt vào ti mẹ giúp kích sữa nhanh chóng, thuận tiện mà không gây cảm giác đau nhức khi kích sữa.
*Hướng dẫn cách chọn size phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort phù hợp*

Không phải *phễu hút sữa* nào cũng phù hợp, điều quan trọng nhất các mẹ cần chú ý chính là lựa chọn cho mình phễu đúng size để việc hút sữa được thoải mái và hiệu quả nhất.
Trong trường hợp phễu hút sữa size quá to so với núm ti sẽ khiến đầu ti bị kéo sâu khi hút và gây cảm giác đau vùng quầng vú. Ngược lại, nếu size phễu quá nhỏ so với núm ti khiến đầu ti bị cọ sát vào thành của khớp nối khiến quanh ti bị đau nhức, khóc chị. Ngoài ra, khi chân phễu quá ngắn đầu ti sẽ chạm vào đáy phễu cũng khiến cho đầu ti bị đau nhức.
Để lựa chọn size phễu phù hợp với núm ti, bạn nên tham khảo bảng dưới đây:


Pumpa Comfort có tốt không? Câu trả lời đã được chúng tôi đề cập tại bài viết này. Hãy trở thành một bà mẹ hiện đại, thông thái và an nhàn bằng việc lựa chọn sản phẩm phễu hút sữa phù hợp. Nếu bạn đang tìm mua phễu hút sữa Pumpa Comfort chính hãng, chất lượng, hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để được tư vấn những thông tin chi tiết.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PPA - Kích sữa từ trái tim
- Cung cấp sản phẩm mẹ bé số 1 Việt Nam
- Sản phẩm phân phối độc quyền tại PPA
- Đổi sản phẩm khi không vừa size
- Hoàn tiền khi sản phẩm lỗi do nhà sản xuất
*- Website: https://pupama.com/
- Shopee: **https://shopee.vn/pupama*
*- Lazada: **https://www.lazada.vn/shop/pupama?path=index.htm&langFlag=en&lang=en&pageTypeId=1*
*- Hotline: *
#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela
#pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa


----------

